# Austrailian Shepherds



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

These dogs have always intrigued me... does anyone have them? If so what can you tell me about them?


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

They are amazing dogs  I have two aussie mixes and one purebred, I've owned other breeds and nothing compares to my aussies at least for me. What would you like to know?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Favorite dog ever! I have only had two but my dad's family grew up with them so it kind of runs in our family. 
Aussies are usually very friendly and smart, with nice dispositions. That doesn't mean that you won't find some hyper ones though. They are working dogs so they do need to get some exercise to keep them busy. I have been fortunate in that both mine have been very mellow, they can get up and go but they don't mind just hanging out  They are great with livestock if raised around them and they are awesome family dogs! My little brother spends hours playing with our current Aussie, Flo (pictured). They love each other! Anyway, anything else you would like to know?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Are they exceptionally smart and easily trained? It seems the ones I have been exposed to are very obedient almost naturally. Do they do well with cats and chickens and ducks and all kinds of animals or do they do better with goats and sheep and larger animals. 
Are they long lived? Any special health concerns? How are they with other dogs? Are they protective of their people or of the place or more just friendly. That kind of stuff.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I have a 3/4 Aussie. He was really easy to train, and he's eager to please. He chases cats, but if you are right there with him telling him to be nice he does just fine. We've let him out to chase our neighbors chickens out of our yard before, but if we aren't telling him to go after them, he leaves them alone. He's great with the goats, besides occasionally trying to herd them. He's really mellow, but my friend has a purebred and he's a bit hyperactive. They have lots of energy, but mine doesn't have as much now that he's older. We haven't had any health issues so I can't comment on that. He's protective of our family, but not overprotective. He does great with other dogs.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He looks like Fellow!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have Border Collies and a few of my friends have Aussies.
They are wonderful , wonderful dogs  I LOVE them. 
they do need a "job" or they , like any working breed , or any other high drive breed , can be destructive if not kept busy. Take them everywhere you go and they will learn to sit and wait patiently in the car/truck . Take them to get the mail , take the garbage out , you get the idea , these little things add up in a day and make for a well behaved pup , then a even better adult  My Collies are great around the animals. I have one that has high prey drive and will kill a duck or chicken if given the chance. But he is the only one I have and I have six Borders. The others I can trust completely , but not that I would leave any dog alone with animals unsupervised. My Borders want to be with me and thats it. Not the animals or a friend. So they will wait for me , and not move till I come out. My husband wants to play ball with them but they will wait at the door for me to come out regardless , lol.
You also got to remember that they are a herding breed and some will nip at the heels of young kids and other dogs , so take that into consideration. If you have another dog , it may not take kindly to that happening. I have one girl who lives to herd , she is from very strong herding lines. She will herd one of my other girls endlessly. But the herded dog will lay her out when it gets out of hand , they handle it themselves and rarely do I have to step in. But it comes with the territory. But get this , the strong herder girl will herd the sheep and goats beautifully but sometimes with a ball in her mouth , :slap floor:
Silly girl , but she is seriously a awesome dog to watch her work , really amazing. Make sure you get from a good breeder , these dogs can have seizures as well. Do your research on the breed and the breeders you take into consideration. Make sure they do testing on their dogs and ask to talk to people who have their pups. Make sure hips/elbows/eyes are tested and check on other testings done as well. And of course meet the parents if you can. That can tell you a lot about the puppies if you are waiting for a litter to be born.
My husband always says , if the breeder won't let you meet the parents , its not a good sign. Temperament is everything.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

They are very eager to please and very smart so training is usually very easy. They do very well with large livestock but also sheep and goats. Whenever we let the goats out to browse my girl quietly walks behind them with me. They have been great with our chickens and cats. Flo tried chasing chickens once but after getting admonished she doesn't even think about it anymore. They are usually very quick to figure out what they shouldn't do. 
I think average lifespan for them is 10-12 years.
Great with other dogs!
They are protective of their family, they let us know when someone is here. Once we tell them it's ok they are friendly with the newcomer.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Someone through one out on us and I named him Fellow and was deciding whether to keep him or rehome him. The day I had decided to keep him, dad gave him away to a neighbor, before I got home from work. He seemed so smart and obedient and I kick myself for not telling dad sooner that I wanted to keep him. I have always been intrigued by the ones I have seen that my friends or acquaintances have had. It sounds like they would be a good fit for our farm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are wonderful dogs : D


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My grandson's dog is a miniature Aussie. This little dog is patient and very loving. He is always up for whatever game the boy wants to play.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww tooooo cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's one great thing about them tey are always game for anything.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And they can fly


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are fun athletic dogs. Easy to teach, loyal to their owners and good watch dogs.Mine like to chase the chickens, but they weren't raised with them or taught not to. They are fine with everything else, cats, horses, rabbits etc. Some dogs have more drive. I personally like aussies that show and can work. If your wanting to buy a puppy make sure that the parents have had their hips, elbows and eyes tested. Epilepsy is also a issue in the breed. 
A good place to start is by joining your local aussie club and talking to reputable breeders. They can help find the right pup 
A lot of aussies end up in rescues due to people getting them and not giving them enough mental and physical stimulation. You can often find adults and puppies for free on Craigslist too. I got mine from people who didnt want them anymore. Pixel was 8 months, pivot 10 weeks and Betty 8 weeks. Betty and Pix are actually mini aussies, but close enough


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wheeeeee , I can fly , I can fly 
They sure can , in more ways then one , lolol.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We have a Mini Aussie and we just love her to death. She is a blue merle and her name is Pixie.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My neighbor had an aussie mix, but he liked to chase cars and he got hit one day. My neighbor found a female fullblood aussie. She's red and white and her name is Pebbles. They are BEAUTIFUL animals! I want one of my own so bad!! Pebbles likes to play with our goat sometimes, we don't let her stay in the pen long because we don't want her to get hurt since she's not our dog. I highly recommend shaving them in summer because they can get thick long hair. Pebbles is very very hyper and loves to play, she does have a bad habit of jumping on people and has knocked over children before.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I had 2 growing up. One was very mellow an you could only motivate him with food, the other was very hyper. Both were extremely smart. Both ended up with tumors when they were around 10 years old an had to be put down. Not sure if it was just them or if that something that happens to that breed a lot. They are a very beautiful an smart breed. If I was to have a need for a herding dog an had more time I would prolly get one. 

It was mentioned that a lot of them end up in shelters cause ppl don't realize this breed needs a lot of time an attention. Maybe you could foster one an see if it will fit with your lifestyle an if not then you can keep fostering till you find one that fits? That may not work for you but its a thought.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 10-month-old GSD/Aussie cross, and I LOVE her. She is beautiful, intelligent, and easy to train. She seems to need a LOT of mental stimulation, so it's a good thing we have two other dogs, a big interesting yard, a large family, and lots of other animals. Aussies can tend to be nippy, especially nipping at people's heels. Amanda quickly learned that was a no-no. She loves to "play" with the farm animals, which is also a no-no. She's learning, but I still don't fully trust her around them.
Tonight I tied her in the pasture near the chicken house, to keep raccoons away. (We lost a young rooster to one last night.) Since Amanda goes nuts and barks at almost everything, I'm sure if the raccoon dares to cause trouble in future, it will run away in a hurry.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , they can have a lot of drive and they definitely need mental as well as physical stimulation to keep them from getting into trouble and learning bad habits.
I don't recommend shaving them though. Their coats protect them from the sun and keep them cool in the summer and warm in the winter.
Usually a good brushing once a week or so is all that is needed to keep it in good shape. But if they are in and around the barn daily , you will have to check them for matts and burrs more then that. Just comes with the territory of owning a animal with such a gorgeous coat.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a 7 month old Aussie. Her name is Lady but I call her " The Kraken " simply because when I let her out of her crate it is like Davey Jones unleashing the Kraken. This kid is destruction on 4 legs lol. They are really intelligent but HAVE to be kept busy and worked daily otherwise you will have a self destructing ball of crazy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The Kraken :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , some posses high drive then others and those need constant entertainment. Not a dog that is happy sitting on the couch for more then a millisecond  Your dogs are just adorable  Your Aussie looks a lot like my BC Wiz .


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just for the cuteness factor here is The Kraken as a puppy. Now you can see why we had to have her. We have goats and chickens and it is amazing watching her try to herd them. She is doing it on pure instinct.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man , she is so cute ! Looks exactly like my guy at that age too 
So freakin cute ! I have to post a pic of Wiz when he was young !


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Release........The KRAKEN!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I went to the library yesterday and checked out a book on aussies and have been reading about them a little.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They come in such beautiful colors


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a 7 months old aussie/heeler mix (mom was aussie, dad was heeler). Both her parents were working dogs and it shows with her. She favors the heelers more in appearance and occasionally she will get in a "zone" on herding or defending her herd... that's my brother and her toys lol. Overall she is very sweet, easy to train, smart and down right loveable. She has a ton of energy and requires a lot of running... Fenced in yards or country setting it best for them. The on thing about her, and I don't know if this is breed specific or just her, she is very sensitive. If you yell at her for anything and don't make up with her later (kisses and treats do the trick) then she'll remember it for a long time... like a week or more. She acts scared and submissive but as soon as she knows your cool with her then she acts normal again.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah I want to get a red Merle so bad! But I really can't imagine two Krakens in the same household! They are beautiful though. I have considered breeding her in the future because I have had so many people ask and because they are wonderful dogs but not sure yet. She is only 7 months old so plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dani I have found they are very mood sensitive as well. Such smart beautiful creatures!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes my BC are sensitive as well. One not so much and she is the higher drive one. The herding breeds are very in tune to us and can pick up very suttle facial expressions , body movement and voice change. 
Such a awesome breed of dogs.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

This is my first herding breed. We bred box ers before and no matter what they always thought they were your best friend... corrections didnt hurt their feelings at all. Even when we got her at 8 weeks old she was super sensitive. House trainging was easy because all she wants is to please us.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are pictures of Misty


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Love how she looks like she is smiling how sweet!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a PB Aussie for the first time(have ALWAYS had dogs) and she is so fast to learn a and so sensitive! I don't even have to raise my voice, and it's like she know what I'm thinking!! VERY cool dogs!!
This is Zip!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love all the pictures ! I especially love those freckles Misty has


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Amanda is mood sensitive as well, though not as much as your dog, Dani. I thought it was just because she is shy, but maybe it's the Aussie in her. 
Aw, Misty is cute! Gotta love those half-flopped ears! 
And Zip is gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Love all the pictures ! I especially love those freckles Misty has


Oh I love those freckles!

She isnt shy at all... just likes everyone to be friends and cant stand for you to be mad at her. Shes kind of like a person in that way


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess flying is a breed trait :-D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Aussies make *The Best* disc dogs


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I can see you!

This is precious baby Pixie. She isn't good at herding, she never listens to anyone, and she is destruction on four legs, but she is still my baby. I opened her up on CHRISTmas morning last year. She was so cute!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

We had one who we just lost this summer to cancer at age 15. He was a great dog, he was also on the large size for an Aussie. He weighed in at 60lbs before he started losing weight. He acted like a puppy right up until he started getting bad. I grew up with that dog and miss him horribly. He never did any actual herding work but he did like to go out to the farm and run.(picture of red/white puppy)

On another note, we are actually going to go pick up a mini aussie pup on Saturday. (Picture of tricolor puppy with single eyepatch)

I love Australian Shepards and personally think they make great dogs. The only thing you need to make sure of is that they get enough 'thinking' to do, they are a working breed and I have seen them go insane from lack of work. The one I distinctly remember spun in circles as he walked and herded anything he could get ahold of, toys, kids, ducks, chickens, etc ane barked at his reflection continually. He was a nice dog, just a little loopy.


----------

